# Burnt Hedge Grunt Tube



## ghost1066 (Jul 29, 2014)

I had to make myself go to the shop and turn this one call this weekend. Still not getting things done I need to but thought I would post this one. It isn't too bad I don't think.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Quite a bit toasty Tommy. Glad you made something.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like Texas is not the only place where it is hot!! Good to see you back around Tommy hoping things are going your way.


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice torch work!


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking good nice flame job!!! 

Mark


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice 

Dave


----------



## michael dee (Jul 31, 2014)

Help me out here ghost on burning Osage every time I try to flame a turkey pot call it seems to warp or cup and my top surface will not fit in flush what do I do? Help beautiful call by the way


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 1, 2014)

michael dee said:


> Help me out here ghost on burning Osage every time I try to flame a turkey pot call it seems to warp or cup and my top surface will not fit in flush what do I do? Help beautiful call by the way



The wood is getting too hot causing the tension between the two types of grains to change at different rates so it twists. Most flamed pots I have seen are lightly burned compared to spindle shaped turnings. A cylinder is a much stronger and stable shape than a pot. Might try getting the flame father away and doing it in several LIGHT passes rather than holding the torch there too long. It might help.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 1, 2014)

I could never get very satisfactory results with burning a pot either.

While typing this, a thought just hit me. I am going to try turning and sanding one on the back side only. I am going to burn it and let it rest for a few day and then hollow it out on the lathe. Maybe this will let the wood relax a little before hollowing. I don't know, but I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 1, 2014)

I burn quite a few pots... don't have issues with them now that I do it a certain way. I use a propane torch all the way up... I don't spin it on the lathe like I've seen some people do, I stop it and roll it around as needed. As soon as it's burned the way I want, I put it on my workbench with a piece of hedge on top of it and a paint can on top. I burn mine pretty heavy as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## michael dee (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all your help , I think I am going to put it on the back burner for right now because I seem to be wasting to many good pots.


----------

